# Buying an OM-D EM-1, what to consider?



## JoL (Sep 21, 2014)

So after researching cameras for a couple of weeks I just got my hands on the Olympus OM-D EM-1 and I immediately knew that this is going to be my next camera. The high quality feel of it alone makes such a huge difference compared to other mirrorless systems I looked at.
Now I am wondering where I should purchase such an exquisite piece of art (preferably with the 12-40 pro lens). Maybe one of you went through the same experience and could help me out a little bit. I am especially worried about the warranty that comes with the cameras depending on the vendor.
An in-store purchase would probably be the safest option since I would have a contact person around the corner and there is no shipping etc. involved, but it's the priciest option too...
Amazon prime has an offer which is slightly more affordable and I would definitely feel comfortable purchasing from them(including the 1 year warranty). But then there are even more affordable options on Amazon where people say different things about the included warranty and I feel like nobody really knows what's going on.
The cheapest offer I saw (by far!) is Fumfie.com which seems to have really bad reviews and really good reviews. I am almost 100% sure that I don't want to purchase there (if it looks too good to be true it probably is...), but I'd still like to know if anyone of you has had any good or bad experience with them.

Thank you in advance, any advice will be helpful!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 21, 2014)

I would never buy on-line from someone with bad reviews.
Strangely enough they offer a retail store experience and that's the only way I would buy from one of these places.
See the camera, make certain all the accessories and pieces are there and then buy with a credit card.

If you aren't in NYC then buy from a reputable on-line place like BHphoto or Adorama or a very few others.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2014)

STAY FAR AWAY from on-line sellers with sketchy reps and the lowest price by far. Places that sell camera goods at the absolute lowest price you can find in a web search are almost *ALWAYS bait-and-switch sleazeballs, with deceptive sales practices*. Seriously, this M.O. has been around for over 40 years: advertise the loooooooooowest price of anyyyyybody. Get a fish. Hook said fish. Let him swim around. Then,reel him backin on the phone, and tell him about the unavailability of the camera except as a kit,you know, sold with a $99 extra battery, and a $79 warranty package. Oh, but BTW, it comes without a strap! You want a strap? Okay, $12. Want a lens cap? $9! No worries pal, we can set you up with everything you need with a 33 piece extra-special accessory kit for just $109! Tripod! Vinyl carry case! A genuine 79-cent Chinese-made, 12-piece Lens cleaning kit--for only $9.99!

DO NOT BUY FROM ANY VENDOR WHOSE PRICE IS FAR BELOW THAT OF THE MAJOR DEALERS. *It is a rip-off*.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 21, 2014)

I called, they'll allow on-site pickup.
Which is damn unusual.
If you choose to buy from them, I would never give CC when ordering.
Tell them you'll pay cash on pickup and make certain the deal is complete when you get there - and then use a credit card.

Lew


----------



## Ido (Sep 21, 2014)

Olympus has their own online store, at GetOlympus Official Site | Digital Cameras, Lenses  | Olympus It isn't cheap -- the manufacturer's recommended retail price, obviously -- but it certainly is the safest option. They don't offer a kit bundle, so you'll have to purchase the camera and lens separately, for a total of roughly $2,300. I assume that's before taxes and shipping.


----------



## JoL (Sep 21, 2014)

Unfortunately it's quite a drive from Boston to NYC, otherwise I would have checked out their store already. Thanks for finding out about that on-site pickup option. Seems tempting although I would almost still be scared that they tell me they have the camera in stock and then upon arrival they actually don't have it.
I'll give them a call too to find out more about them.

Edit: I just checked the Olympus website. When purchasing a body with a lens there's a discount which makes the EM-1 and 12-40 bundle $2200. Not too bad.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you know what gray market equipment is, as opposed to officially imported gear with a USA warranty offered by Olympus? Prices on equipment that is $100 or even maybe $200 lower than USA warranty gear is almost always "gray market" gear, which has been imported through unauthorized channels, and will not be serviced for free by the camera manufacturer's repair centers. In the case of Nikon gray market equipment, Nikon will not repair it--for ANY price.

If you want to pay "the actual retail price" for USA-warrantied equipment, check the B&H Photo or Adorama web sites. Those sites offer USA-warrantied equipment and also gray-market stuff that is openly labelled as *"imported"*. Imported equipment costs them less money, and so it is sold at lower prices, and it makes it much easier to sell high-profit warranties. Warranties and insurance are two of the highest-profit things that can be sold. There is very low profit margin in cameras and lenses--but extended warranties are HUGE profit-makers for every dealer that sells them. Because gray market goods often have no factory warranty to speak of, and some of the camera makers like Tamron and Nikon have moved to five and six-year warranty protection, selling gray market equipment and ALSO pushing realllllllllllllllllllly hard to sell an extended warranty plan for another $109 to $199, has become a solid business strategy for many dealers.


----------



## JoL (Sep 21, 2014)

Good point Derrel. Fumfie lists a 1-yr limited warranty for the camera.
I don't know too much about the warranty policies but do you think that this is a real warranty that can be used in the USA or might this be something where I will have to send the camera to Timbuktu to get it repaired in case of malfunctioning parts?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2014)

Look....I've spent time and effort typing out what fumfie.com is for you, and yet you still consider buying from them??? You are the exact type of naive customer these bait and switch shops need to survive. Please go here, and read about how bait-and-switch and "the kit" line of BS I detailed works, okay?

Avoid Fumfie.com! - CNET Digital cameras Forums
Are you aware that these sites generate their OWN fake positive reviews all the time?

Seriously...we're trying to steer you away from fumfie, and yet you are drawn in by the idea of beating the system and getting something good for basically "less than wholesale pricing". Please don't be offended, but you are the exact 'type' of customer that these shops prey upon. I've seen this scheme used for,literally, 40 years.* If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.* And yet....the lure of beating the system still has that siren song...

Good luck.


----------



## JoL (Sep 21, 2014)

That's ok, I'm not offended by that, everybody is allowed to have an opinion about me. It's the first time I've come across the store and wanted to get all the information possible. Call me naive, but if I had the chance to see the camera right in front of me and could give Olympus a call and ask them if they would service the camera with serial number xyz and the warranty that comes with it and they said yes, then I would actually consider purchasing this camera.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 21, 2014)

Live and learn!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2014)

Olympus OMD E-M1 Mirrorless Micro Four Thirds Camera Body Only, Black V207010BU000

$1399.00-*-the REAL price of this camera*...

Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mirrorless Micro Four Thirds Digital Camera Body (EM1) - Fumfie.com

$959.99--*the "hook" that lures the mark to the bait*...

Do you REALLY think that a company can buy this camera cheaply enough to sell it for $440 under standard retail pricing, without adding on a ton of extras? I used to work in the camera retail business...cameras have a verrrry thin profit margin. In order to sell this camera consistently at $959, and stay in business, a company's sales force will need to resort to a method called *stripping*. Stripping involves taking manufacturer's provided small items and removing them, then selling already-included items to customers at inflated prices. Ever wondered why review sites have a section called, "What's Included" or, "What's In The Box"? It's to prevent stripping. Selling extended warranty protection is also another high-profit tactic.


----------



## JoL (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess we can end the discussion here, I got enough helpful feedback, thank you all.
I did not want to give you the impression that I was willing to just order something from Fumfie.com. Like I said if I have a fully functional product in front of me (I can actually take it and test it) that comes with everything that it should come with and is fully supported by the manufacturer (proven in whatever way necessary) then I would not mind saving money. I agree that this is highly unlikely with vendors like Fumfie and I hope you see that I am not trying to ignore these obvious facts that you pointed out too.


----------

